# More Spanx For Men Hit Market



## Darla (Jan 15, 2010)

*More Spanx For Men Hit Market*





Posted by: Simcha Whitehill Filed in: guys

8:40AM, Friday January 8th 2010

src




BodyMax

Iâ€™ve already told you my deep, dark  sexy shapewear secret. But now it looks like the British version of Target, retailer Marks &amp; Spencer, has come out with a line that gives men a good â€œspanxing.â€ The slimming BodyMax Shapewear undershirts feature tummy-sucking elastic and ergonomic panels to smooth love handles and moobs. The slimming Tâ€™s look just like the stuff fancy bikers wear, but theyâ€™re actually made similarly to womenâ€™s girdles, except the dude version is 100 percent cotton. A spokesperson for BodyMax says their shirts will shave an inch and a half off his waist, all for less than $20 a pair! Shoot, thatâ€™s at least half the price of shapers for women! Itâ€™s kinda funny that a century after women unleashed themselves from corsets, men kind of want them for themselves.Now, the genders are truly equalâ€”at least underneath it all.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 15, 2010)

$20 a shirt - I can see women jumping ship and saving money, by buying this garment.


----------



## Darla (Jan 15, 2010)

i dont see how it can last if its only made of cotton and contains no spandex. i would think cotton always stretches out


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know, Target sells Assets...most of those are under $20.


----------



## Karren (Jan 16, 2010)

Not the shape I'm looking for! Lol. Thanks but I'll stick to women's shape wear!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 16, 2010)

i feel like these are false advertising of what the male looks like....

Women shapeware does not make you "Lose inches" it just smooths and drastic bumps but they are still there.

plus i feel like any guy vain enough to wear this would prob be vain enough to just work out lol


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 16, 2010)

The male equivalent of Bridget Jones undies... lol love it. Don't know if I would date a guy that wore something like that though.


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 16, 2010)

Way to many wrinkles in the back, shoulder and arm to be actually shaving off anything. Looks more like he just sucked in his belly to me. Plus the second pic has him further back. Poorly constructed deception.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2010)

Man girdles! Mirdles


----------



## cindy1888 (Jan 2, 2012)

my husband didnt liked the idea first, but it makes him look great, i bought him this Leonisa



and it hides all the bumps, completely flat!

*mod edit - photo embedded


----------



## katana (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmm, interesting.

I don't think these would be too popular though. Most men that would consider wearing this would probbaly be doing so for toher reasons and like karren mentioned they would be looking for a different shape.


----------

